# Gun Disarms



## Hawke (Sep 23, 2010)

Gun Disarms
[yt]r8Uzwt-GEAc[/yt]


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 23, 2010)

Is it just me, or does it look like there are several times that the muzzle of the pistol sweeps the "defender's" head?


----------



## Disco (Sep 23, 2010)

"Is it just me, or does it look like there are several times that the muzzle of the pistol sweeps the "defender's" head?"

Your correct!............In the car sequence, the gun is pointing straight up and about inches from his face. Gun discharges and he's not only going to have vision problems but most likely hearing problems. Not to mention the probable facial burns from the close proximity discharge. 

The one thing I found somewhat strange, also during the car sequence, was that when the gunman moved the weapon from his back and used it as a pointer, he didn't attempt the disarm then. 

There is some feasibility to the move, but only if the attacker holds you very loosely. Try making that move with the attackers arm/forearm tightly around your neck. Good bet your getting one in the back.............


----------



## fighter_x (Sep 23, 2010)

The assailant was much to compliant to effectively rate the quality of the technique.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 23, 2010)

possible because you have surprise on your side.


But still a good chance of getting shot.


----------



## Hawke (Sep 23, 2010)

Nothing is guaranteed.

Get a buddy and practice with an airsoft and see if he can get a shot off of you.

According Maul Moirne, John and Matt have instructed members of the British SAS and endorsed by SAS Legend John (Mac) McAleese.

The gun gets swept to the side. I personally do not see the barrel having a clear shot to the head.

The attack for this demo was compliant.  You can get a buddy and have him give you resistance after you learned what to do.

You can google Total Body Defence Goshinkwaï if you want more info.

Thanks everyone for watching and your comments.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 23, 2010)

i dont understand a couple things.

the elbow to the back of the hand will open the fingers. But you miss and hit the trigger finger you could set it off yourself. This really isn't any special move more normal self defense but with a firearm it poses more problems.

When he brings down the attacker the gun is pointed up at him. why wouldnt you want control of the weapon (pointing away from you) before attempting the take down.

just seems uneccessarily risking.


----------



## Hawke (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh I see now.

If I get a chance I will bring this up.

This disarm was more unique to me than the usual Krav Maga gun disarms.  Thought I'll share something different.

One of the important aspect of self defense is how did I get in this situation to begin with.


----------



## Hawke (Sep 23, 2010)

They were doing the take downs slowly multiple times.

At real speed the person goes down fast.

I'm still waiting for a response.

They have a seminar coming up in London around October.

Here's there website:
http://www.totalbodydefence.com/


----------



## Hawke (Sep 23, 2010)

As for the elbow to the back of the hand, I see that also in Krav Maga.  You can feel the barrel of the gun on your back.  As you twist away and turn the gun is no longer pointed at you.  

In training from the back I have not gotten shot from an airsoft.  In the front I have been shot multiple times as I learn to disarm.

Hope this clarifies the elbow to the gun.

For the take down I see what you mean by the gun to the head (at 40 seconds the gun looks like it is pointed at the head of the defender).


----------



## bribrius (Sep 23, 2010)

thankyou for posting it. Checked out the site. Looks like it would definately be worth attending for anyone near a seminar.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 24, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> Is it just me, or does it look like there are several times that the muzzle of the pistol sweeps the "defender's" head?


 
Couple of times I saw. Airsoft.  Wear goggles.  Get hit in the mouth a few times and it's a self-correcting problem.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hawke said:


> They were doing the take downs slowly multiple times.
> 
> At real speed the person goes down fast.
> 
> ...


 

Stuff doesn't look too bad.  I might play with a couple techniques I saw.  Comes down to getting airsoft and a resisting opponent and fighting it out.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 25, 2010)

I definitely agree with using airsoft to test and/or validate your technique.  In fact, AFAIC, once the student gains some basic familiarity with the technique I feel that airsoft should be used often (if not always) to "keep you honest."  

The problem I have with this technique is that there doesn't seem to be much control over the weapon-bearing limb between the time that the gun is deflected off line and the time that the attacker is on the ground.  Hence, the "sweeping" I mentioned.  I'm not saying that the technique couldn't viable with some tweaking and some work.  However, I feel that the way it was presented in the video is less than desirable.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Oct 8, 2010)

Gun disarms are ok, but it takes a fool to get that close to you.

What is more, multiple attackers are more common now. There may be TWO armed men..... or more.

Just learn a few simple gun disarms and get very good with them. And then get your own gun and master it! For there is no one defense, H2H, knives, guns, bullet proof vest, alarms, etc.... nothing is 100 percent.

Deaf


----------



## chinto (Oct 22, 2010)

if you are sure your going to be killed any way.... go for it. other wise well if the pistol man knows what he is doing he will not be that close to start with! why use a pistol at knife range??? 
I have been trained with a pistol, and I would not be that close!


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 22, 2010)

The problem I see is the technique becomes very dangerous if the gunman steps back,  steps on an angle, or prticularly side steps.  Yes this can be accounted for, but not easily and without solid control of the gun ...  well anytime a gun is involved, bad things can happen.


----------

